
Defcon 21 – The Secret Life of SIM Cards - snehesht
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31D94QOo2gY
======
snehesht
[http://simhacks.github.io](http://simhacks.github.io)

Sim Tools: [https://github.com/shadytel/sim-
tools](https://github.com/shadytel/sim-tools)

